# dunlop 535Q Wah



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

Can anybody tell me if they own a 535q wah by dunlop and it makes a popping noise through the amp when it is engaged or disengaged? If so what can I do to prevent this from happening. By the way if some of you have not tried this wah out it is very versitile and after owning many wahs I have to say its the best I have come across. 

Thanks, Dino


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I have one - the original 18 volter. Never noticed any popping sounds. I agree that it's a great wah - my favourite so far.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

dino said:


> Can anybody tell me if they own a 535q wah by dunlop and it makes a popping noise through the amp when it is engaged or disengaged? If so what can I do to prevent this from happening. By the way if some of you have not tried this wah out it is very versitile and after owning many wahs I have to say its the best I have come across.
> 
> Thanks, Dino


Do you have any other pedals after it? I'm not familiar with that wah, is it true bypass? If so, that could be the source of the problem. A simple fix could be to put a buffered (i.e., not true bypass) pedal after the wah.


----------



## ONFLOOR AUDIO (Jul 22, 2010)

could be a bad switch in th wah ??? Just a thought ....


----------

